# Three months until the first collegiate race of the season.



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

The first race of the 2012 collegiate season is a hair over three months away.

I am mostly following the Bible and Training with a Power Meter, though, a lot of their programming is open ended.

Can someone give me a straight-forward run down on how I should spend the next three months? Basically looking for something like this:

Base: 6 weeks of base, 16 to 20 hours per week, tempo, etc.
Build: 6 weeks of build, 14 to 16 hours per week, sprint intervals, hill repeats, etc.
Race: 6 weeks of race, 10 to 12 hours per week, ???.

I don't know if the above is accurate. I just need some guidance on the entire process. You can be as specific as you want! I like details.


----------



## geneseo (Nov 2, 2005)

Doesn't collegiate cycling have coaches? What you are asking for is way too broad. You either need to put some real work into figuring it out or hire a coach. Posting a question like that on a forum is a bit odd. I could give you a whole program. I could also be a 300 lb Cat 5 that gets dropped in every event.

If you don't want to dig into the details on your own and you want to follow Friel, then get a paid for TrainingPeaks account and use the Virtual Coach. You can plug in your target A races, your strengths and weaknesses and it will spit out a program for you based on your available training hours.

Otherwise, I will say ride lots and hard. but not too hard. but not too easy either. you need to do group rides. but don't hammer on them. except when you're supposed to. and make sure you get enough volume to overreach, but don't over train.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think this is an odd question at all. There are plenty of knowledgeable members here that I am sure can shed some info... Sorry mate, my regime is much simpler.


----------



## David St. Hubbins (Mar 5, 2011)

What level are you racing at? 16-20 hours sounds excessive if you aren't racing A/B.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

All of these questions are answered in The Racing Bible. My advice is to follow that and perhaps modify it with some of the workouts from Training With Power (never read that book) . 

My reasoning is that you will only improve a finite amount from this day until whatever your goal is. If you plan on peaking for the conference/national championships then those events should be the only ones that REALLY matter. That doesn't mean that you don't train to win, but it means that the big picture is what is ultimately most important. 

How long have you been riding/racing and what are your goals for the season?


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

geneseo said:


> Otherwise, I will say ride lots and hard. but not too hard. but not too easy either.


Obviously, this is a relative measure. But it has been said of American riders that we don't ride hard enough on hard days and we don't ride easy enough on easy days.


----------

